# Should pinworms be treated?



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone so I'm looking for some input I have recently obtained to new groups of darts and they have been in separate quarantine containers separate from my frog room. Well I just got back the results of their first fecal test and 1 group was clean but the second came back with high number of pinworms. What was suprising to me was the vet said they don't recommend treatment of pinworms in dart frogs because 
1 The frogs do better with them
2 the pinworms can't infect people or any other animals in the house( I am guessing she didn't mean the other frogs in the house)

She did suggest since the count was high to recheck in 2 weeks.
I was wondering if this was the recommendation others where following or if people were treating if pinworms were found. I just want to make sure I'm giving the best care I can to the frogs in my collection 

Thanks


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I never treat unless they are losing weight. New research shows that many parasites are largely beneficial.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

The vet was saying studies have shown with pinworms the frogs are better with them than without and I dont want to second guess her years of vet schooling with my 0 years of vet school but it did catch me by surprise.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

milkman said:


> The vet was saying studies have shown with pinworms the frogs are better with them than without and I dont want to second guess her years of vet schooling with my 0 years of vet school but it did catch me by surprise.


 
There are studies in multiple taxa demonstrating that pinworms (Oxyurids) assist in digestion of high fiber material which depending on the diet can assist in making HUFAs (Highly Unsaturated Fatty Acids), or other nutrients available. 

For an interesting study on tadpoles see Pryor. G.S. & Bjorndal, K.A. "Effects of the nematode Gyrinicola batrachiensis on development, gut morphology, and fermentation in bullfrog tadpoles (Rana catesbeiana): a novel mutualism". J. Exp. Zool. 2005. 303A: 704-712 

Ed


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

It never stops amazing me what you can find on google thanks for the read Ed. One question I have is say although some parasites may be beneficial in the wild is it possible that in captivity their numbers will get out of control and become a problem?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I think humans can get pin worms. i know first hand. they give you a crazy itchy A. you get them in the marines sleeping in sand.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Tricolor said:


> I think humans can get pin worms. i know first hand. they give you a crazy itchy A. you get them in the marines sleeping in sand.


I discussed this with the vet and she assured me that pin worms are very species specific so a pin worm that uses a fro for a host can't use a human for one and vise versa. I'm wondering if anyone has evidence to support or not support this.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

they can under stressful conditions. But, if the frog looks healthy and is not losing weight, not need to treat.

And yes, they are generally specific to a type of animal. 



milkman said:


> It never stops amazing me what you can find on google thanks for the read Ed. One question I have is say although some parasites may be beneficial in the wild is it possible that in captivity their numbers will get out of control and become a problem?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

milkman said:


> It never stops amazing me what you can find on google thanks for the read Ed. One question I have is say although some parasites may be beneficial in the wild is it possible that in captivity their numbers will get out of control and become a problem?


It is possible for some potentially commensuals to get out of balance (examples are pinworms and protozoa) but if you do a routine fecal check (twice a year is typically fine)on the animals and monitor thier body condition to keep track of how they are doing you should be able to keep those in check. 

There are two types of parasites that can cause issues if left alone (but defer to your vet) and those are hookworms and lungworms in the genus Rhabdiun as both of them are able to build into what are called superinfections. Those infections can be very difficult to control (and requires stripping out thier tank). 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tricolor said:


> I think humans can get pin worms. i know first hand. they give you a crazy itchy A. you get them in the marines sleeping in sand.


Yes humans can get pinworms, but you can't get the ones that frogs carry/get. 

Ed


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Hopefully the ones that frogs get don't cause all the itching usually seen in humans, otherwise you'll see a lot of frogs scooting in your tank.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

hahah nice, I kind of thought that they were frog pin worms and not the human kind after i posted. Thanks for clearing that up. I was a little nervous feeding my frogs last night.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

